# 10 gallon planted community



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just added a few more plants







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

What substrate did you use? And what exactly is the cave-thing in the center?


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I used a bag of FloraMax from Petsmart. The cave is a piece of driftwood I found in the reptile section.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it looks amazing! So lush. haha


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks pretty cool


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Be careful with the terrarium wood - it might rot pretty quick if it's softwood like pine or fruitwood. The water looks kinda yellow-ish, which I'm assuming is from the tannins of the wood. Nothing to worry about, in fact some fish like neon tetras are from black water streams and ponds so they prefer tannins in the water.


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Be careful with the terrarium wood - it might rot pretty quick if it's softwood like pine or fruitwood. The water looks kinda yellow-ish, which I'm assuming is from the tannins of the wood. Nothing to worry about, in fact some fish like neon tetras are from black water streams and ponds so they prefer tannins in the water.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure the driftwood is not a softwood. I'm keeping an eye on it though. There is a film on it, but I think that's more of a biofilm. The snails have been eating that stuff like crazy.


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just double checked, and it is mopani.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Mopani is good and hard. The film is common when adding new wood in an aquarium, it usually passes in a week or two, sometimes a bit longer.


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been about 2-3 weeks that the film has been on there. The snails seem to love it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Usually it is gone after a couple of weeks but I had some wood that took a couple of months to loose the fuzz but as you say my snails, especially the nerites loved it. It doesn't hurt anything.


----------

